# launch party?



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey, I think this is defiantly in the wrong section...

I already searched launch party and read all the older post but my goal is to have a launch party by August, i really need some ideas from people who have been to one or even better had one!

I wanted to have it at a local concert venue but it didn't work out do you think having it in the banquet hall of my towns fire department is okay? and i was planning on having maybe just local bands play or get a dj(which i prefer local bands). Its also is going to be a autism awareness benefit, so maybe charging $5 dollars or so to get in(going to autism) . However i would cover the donation for people i really would like to be there (boutique owners)

I really need help^^ does that sound on track, do i need to have drinks there as well (wine or champagne)? what kind of food do you do? (a buffet?) how do you display the line? do you take orders there?

If anyone has any feedback or advice its GREATLY appreciated!
-thanks LP


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

lindseypaige27 said:


> hey, I think this is defiantly in the wrong section...
> 
> I already searched launch party and read all the older post but my goal is to have a launch party by August, i really need some ideas from people who have been to one or even better had one!
> 
> ...


I don't believe in launch parties. Most attendees only go just to get free drinks, food, and gifts. 

I would use that money to market it your line in other ways. Boutqiue owners don't need to be impressed to buy your clothing. Simply create a nice catalog and meet with the buyer of the boutique. Perhaps buy them a cup of coffee or something.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input def take that into consideration, its kind of hard because im only sixteen believe it or not, so im afraid people wont take me seriously


----------



## daveb11 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know if I'd do a launch party and autism awareness benefit hand in hand but that's just me. What one of my friends did for his company, which turned out very well was a cancer banquet in which his company sponsored the event. He rented out a large banquet room in a local hotel. They supplied drinks, food, etc. Had a few advertisements but nothing too crazy. Just my two cents.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah thanks thats a good idea, i was trying to tie in autism with it so that the school could help with it in my awareness club I'm in. Not so much help more or less be a part of ;]


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lindseypaige27 said:


> im only sixteen believe it or not, so im afraid people wont take me seriously


In some cases, they won't. Others will be hesitant but over time I'm sure you'll develop techniques to put them at ease and win them over (well that or you'll fail, but let's concentrate on the success angle instead ).

A lot of adults suck at guessing ages, unless you look or act especially young, they might just assume you're a college student.

In other words, yes it will sometimes put you at a disadvantage, yes it's something you need to be aware of so you can plan for it or respond, but in the end it will only count against you to some people. Just like some people hate me because I'm an *** - can't win 'em all. Put your best foot forward, and win the ones you can.

What I really wanted to impart was this though: take advantage of your age while you still can.

The disadvantages of being young are obvious.

There are two _advantages_ though, and you might as well make the most of them.

The first is that your age makes you a novelty. When people condescend to you ("A sixteen year old with a business? Wow, that's so unusual! Oh good for _you_" blah blah blah) it's very irritating. *But* you can use it to your advantage. Just as some people won't take you seriously just because of your age, some people will instantly _like_ you just because of your age. They'll warm to you - use it. Some will want to give you your first big break. Use that to get dozens of first big breaks 

But the best thing about the novelty card is the media love novelty. Minors running a business makes for a cute story in the local paper. If you're lucky you can slip in a "Hey, look what that novelty kid is up to now!" followup story later. "Man graduates from college and starts obscene t-shirt business" isn't newsworthy: "Sixteen year old getting involved in the community" is.

The _second_ advantage to your age is competitions and grants. What's available will depend on where you live, but look into business competitions, etc. Local to me at least there are multiple annual business competitions that are only open to 16-25 year olds.

Some people will hate you because you're young, others will think it's cute, some will identify with you and want to give you the chance they never had/pass on the leg-up they had at your age. The negatives you can't do much about, but you might as well play to your strengths while you still can.


----------



## artchitectii (Oct 3, 2007)

When I started my clothing line (First And Lexington) that was one of the biggest debates we had - whether or not to do a launch party. We finally decided to do one but we did it the weekend BEFORE the official launch of the line. It was sort of a preview event and we had merch there for people to buy before we officially launched the line. 
We held the event in Boston, MA and had a local promoter set it up for us. We had local bands and DJs do sets through out the night and put their names on the flyers to attract their fans to show up to the event. It worked out well for us because we found some great bands to sponsor (another great way to promote your brand for only the cost of some free shirts!). The bands wore our shirts all night and kept plugging our company all night long inbetween sets. People would come back to our table and buy some shirts.
We also incorporated our on-line store with the event. The same night we held the party we offered free shipping on-line so people who couldn't make the event could still be a part of what was going on. It worked out pretty well for us!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

do a small one just to get the buzz going....

launch/release event are good to have... you just have to know how to work them into your line


----------

